# Advice please!



## Sarah Lang (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi everyone!
I just started a new piece. I would consider myself a beginner when it comes to acrylic painting. I wanted to make this piece very colorful almost like my own version of wonderland. I need help with making a path go all the way into the background of the painting. Also any advice on painting water would be great!
Thanks!


----------



## TobiOrNotTobi (Jun 14, 2017)

What do you mean by "making a path go all the way into the background of the painting?"

Do you mean by having a background with the path? If that's your case, I recommend painting the background first, and then add the path. That way, you won't have to worry about accidentally painting over the path. I consider myself a beginner with acrylic, too. I picked up on this when I was painting something for my uncle.

Remember, the best part about acrylics is that if you mess up, you can just paint right over the mistake. Don't be afraid to make a mistake when painting with acrylics (I would say the same for other paints, but I don't know if that's the case for them as well).


----------



## TerryFoster (Jan 9, 2017)

This is a good start - maybe you need to consider a horizon line and taper the stream away from you so that it fades away.
Another thing is that you have the river over the front of the tree.
You should maybe consider drawing and painting the sky line and horizon and then the river coming forward. 
Remember you need not show all the river - let the viewing person decide that - it adds excitement.
I love the fantasy element in your painting with the large mushrooms.
(I hope they are mushrooms - apologies if they are trees  )

Fade the river after the bridge and look from a lower level of perspective rather than a birds eye view...
Regards


----------

